

Groupon Rethinking the Timing Of Its IPO - eokuma
http://mashable.com/2011/09/06/groupon-ipo-2/

======
eokuma
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405311190453740457655...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904537404576554812230222934.html)

